# STEROIDS FORUM > SARMs (Selective Androgen Receptor Modulators) Information Forum >  Best SARM stack for endurance athletes

## twalker1992

Hi I'm looking to do a SARM cycle to increase my strength and endurance but without putting on too much weight. I do a lot of cycling and I'm looking to complete an Ironman soon. I use Carderine which is great for endurance but I'm wondering what SARM to add along aside it for increased strength and maybe a bit more endurance. 

Basically I'm not sure whether to do RAD-140, Ostarine or LGD-4033.


I don't want any advice about doing Test, Turinabol etc as I'm pretty clued up about steroids and plan to do this sometime in the future after my SARM cycle.

Thank you.

----------


## Hrgaland

Sr9009 without doubt

----------


## TechnoTriceps

Rad 140 will increase strength but it will also add a lot of size. The only way you may be able to get around this is by taking small amounts with a few days in between doses.

The milder SARMS are probably what you're looking for (I like ACP 105 over Ostarine because I get virtually no size and more muscle response but it won't pack on size like Rad or LDG). You may want to try some Sr9011 as well, when I take it I actually enjoy doing cardio because it's so much easier and I can feel the effects more than I do with Carderine.

----------


## dumbo112

I would suggest the best sarm for athlete is Ostarine MK 2866  if you follow the complete cycle as they recommend this will give an advantage to boost your energy without any sideeffects!

----------


## Tolbex

Didn't use any of the recommendations above. I have taken the ones from paradigmpeptides.com and was quite satisfied with their effect. It's important to mention that in my case, I had a combination of 3 things: a balanced diet, a workout routine, and taking these supplements. My diet was full of veggies and fruits but also clean protein. In my workout, I had weight lifting but also cardio exercises. I use the workouts on YT. I prefer the ones by Pamela. And the third thing - supplements. Combining all these 3 improved my general well-being, and I felt my body fitter. I feel easier and healthier, and I'm so happy with this.

----------


## Ol_Wolf

My gateway was LG and Rad-140 stack. The first couple of times I did this for a 12 week cycle it leaned me out when coupled with proper diet. By the end of those cycles I was spending 2 hours in the gym burning the energy. My last cycle with it was disappointing and that got me researching. I started to look into other Sarms and peptides, but my research uncovered an even greater truth. Sarms are like the poor mans anabolic . Very little controlled human testing has been done on them and the long term affects of low dose and high dose are unknown. While on the other hand anabolic steroids have mounds of test data. Yes some of it is junk, but it shouldn't be hard to determine what is and what isn't. Most of the actual science says the evil steroid bogyman is not going to get the responsible user. While the sites selling the Sarms push them as a safer alternative to steroids , I have yet to see the science telling me that is true!

----------

